# Took some pictures of my Altima, lemme know what u think so far.



## 01altima (Dec 10, 2004)

hey, this is my first time post on nissanforums, so i thought i would introduce myself with some pics of my car, i have 17 inch bsa wheels on it, and 35% tint,. some of my future mods will include an eibach suspension, H.I.D kit, an oem spoiler, and possably a shaved trunk lid,
so heres the pics let me know what u think so far.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Hey, welcome to NF.com! :cheers:

You obviously take good care of your car, it's _nice and clean_. I'd suggest future MODs but you've already listed what I would've told you. Enjoy your stay!


----------



## JWMX3 (Dec 10, 2004)

what he said 

nice clean car... i like your rims


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Those 17's look like 18's Very nice car. :thumbup:


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

So fresh and so clean clean.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Clean and simple, with those future mods to come, 
you're 0n the right track :thumbup:


----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

very nice!


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Smooth ride. Used to have a '98 Altima and still miss it to this day. 
Those wheels look good on there. Nice and clean, the way it should be.


----------



## 01altima (Dec 10, 2004)

thanks for all the posotive feedback.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

time to get that alti MOVING haha


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

just don't replace those red and white taillights...they fit the cars style so nicley...so much better than altessas.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh no, it's one of those guys that puts HID lamps in stock housings and blinds people like my off the road 

Hehe, other than that, it's sytlin'

(but seriously, consider an HID retrofit instead http://hidretro.com )


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Very nice, got some interior pictures


----------

